# No sound in one recording!



## DiGNAN17 (Jan 17, 2002)

Greetings!

I'm only slightly concerned about my new Premiere Elite unit. I just upgraded from my beloved Series 3 (which has been relegated to the bedroom TV). For the last week or so, I've had both Tivos up and running and things have mostly been great. I'm just working out some kinks with the Elite and getting comfortable with the Premiere UI.

But last night I was pretty annoyed. I watch a show on ESPN called Pardon the Interruption (or PTI), and when I fired up home theater and played the recording, I was very perturbed to find that there was no sound whatsoever! I fast forwarded through the whole thing and there wasn't any audio in the whole recording (which I set for 90 minutes to get Sportscenter too, which I fast forward through).

I tried everything I could think of, looking through audio settings in the Tivo and anywhere else I could find. I changed surround modes on my receiver. I even removed my Sony Google TV box from the chain to see if that was the problem. Nothing worked.

As a tech support professional, though, I know how to troubleshoot  So I went to the Series 3 in the bedroom, which is still recording all the same things it used to (since I pulled the Season Passes from it). I played the same episode and I DID have sound.

Next I tried transferring recordings from one box to the other. I put the Series 3 episode on the Elite and vice versa. Lo and behold, the Series 3 recording played with audio on the Elite, and the Elite recording had no sound on the Series 3.

So the problem is definitely with the Elite. What do I do? Should I be worried? How can I be certain that I won't get another dud of a recording on the Elite? I'd really rather not record all the same shows on both boxes.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JoeKiller (Sep 30, 2003)

I know you are going to hate this, but I'm jumping on the me too for this thread and hoping you might have figured it out. My wife is saying that some of her recordings don't have any sound. I'm going to try to change the Dolby -> PCM setting but otherwise all I can think to do is a reboot perhaps. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DiGNAN17 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm only slightly concerned about my new Premiere Elite unit. I just upgraded from my beloved Series 3 (which has been relegated to the bedroom TV). For the last week or so, I've had both Tivos up and running and things have mostly been great. I'm just working out some kinks with the Elite and getting comfortable with the Premiere UI.
> 
> ...


Did you try changing to another input and back on the receiver? Every HDMi device I've owned since 2004 has at one time or another come up with no audio. It rarely happens but when it has, I typically cycle the input and the audio returns.


----------



## DiGNAN17 (Jan 17, 2002)

JoeKiller said:


> I know you are going to hate this, but I'm jumping on the me too for this thread and hoping you might have figured it out. My wife is saying that some of her recordings don't have any sound. I'm going to try to change the Dolby -> PCM setting but otherwise all I can think to do is a reboot perhaps. We'll see how it goes.


Sorry, I don't have an answer for you! This only happened on a single recording just a little after I got the Elite. Since then it's never done it on any other show, and the same show has recorded every weekday without any problems.


----------



## DiGNAN17 (Jan 17, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Did you try changing to another input and back on the receiver? Every HDMi device I've owned since 2004 has at one time or another come up with no audio. It rarely happens but when it has, I typically cycle the input and the audio returns.


That wasn't it. It wasn't a problem with the input, it was a problem with a single show. I could get out of the show and hear the Tivo sounds or any other recording just fine. It was ONLY that show that had the problem. Besides, as I mentioned, I transferred the show to another Tivo unit and the sound was still gone, on a TV connected with composite cable (crappy TV). It was definitely an issue with the Elite recording the episode without the audio.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I have had two "Justfied" recordings on FX with no sound. Fortunately it's repeated many times and audio was fine on the repeat recording.


----------



## JoeKiller (Sep 30, 2003)

Real Housewives in Orange County on Bravo last night didn't have any audio even though it listed a spanish and english track in the recording. Recorded again tonight no problem.

This is frustrating, I'm going to call Tivo.


----------



## JoeKiller (Sep 30, 2003)

How about this support link? Dolby Soundtrack missing?

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/247/related/1


----------



## giddey_up (Jun 21, 2010)

So, I'm recording Breaking Bad and we have a brief power outage. No problem, I think - an sure enough TiVo resumes recording after its 5 minute reboot. I start playing the resumed episode and after 2minutes the sound goes out. The entire remaking episode is silent. What gives?


----------



## ndoren (Aug 21, 2013)

I do a lot of recording... I have this in approximately 1 in 50 recordings. Absolutely no explanation. If it shows up again on the schedule, it always records the second time with no issues. Also on occasion, when I turn on my TV, the current channel is silent. Hitting pause/play or switching to another channel and back fixes it. I have no idea if the two problems are related. neall


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

I have this problem about once a month on my XL4. Does anyone have a work around? I tried watching on the mini and it had no sound on there either.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Could be a problem at the broadcast end. Your cable company could be screwing it up. If it's not protected you should try transferring it to a PC and see if the audio plays there. If it does then you know it's a TiVo problem, if not then could be either a TiVo problem or a broadcast problem.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Could be a problem at the broadcast end. Your cable company could be screwing it up. If it's not protected you should try transferring it to a PC and see if the audio plays there. If it does then you know it's a TiVo problem, if not then could be either a TiVo problem or a broadcast problem.


In one case a program recorded with no sound on the Premier was simultaneously recorded on an HD TiVo. When transferred to the Premier it played with sound. So I would guess a TiVo problem. My guess is the bug is too obscure to ever get fixed.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

This seems to be happening to me more frequently. Homeland recorded this past weekend without sound on one of my Premieres but perfectly fine on the other. A lot of times when I turn on my TV, the channel has no sound unless I change the channel and change it back.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I am seeing this too. About 10% of the time now.

If I lose sound, changing channel up and down fixes it, but on a recording, it doesnt fix obviously, making the recording useless

I have also seen sound go out in a recording for minutes and then mysteriously come back. A few weeks ago, 'The Newsroom' did that to me. The fake dialog I made up as it played silently was very humorous, but definitely not the right dialog. The second tivo that recorded the show (A tivoHD) did not exhibit the problem.

It seems to have started at the last software upgrade.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

As a last resort, the closed captions still work.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

bikegeek said:


> This seems to be happening to me more frequently. Homeland recorded this past weekend without sound on one of my Premieres but perfectly fine on the other. A lot of times when I turn on my TV, the channel has no sound unless I change the channel and change it back.


My Premiere (OTA only) has occasionally had problems (maybe only in the live buffer) where there was no sound until I hit pause and then play. Try that as a test. The cause might be similar. It may be due to defects in the audio. Apparently if the audio data glitches in a certain way, the decoder can't recover synchronization like it should. Even if it's triggered by the data stream, the decoder chip really should be able to recover from it, and if the chip doesn't then the firmware should notice and do something to fix it without manual intervention.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I just hit my 8 second replay and all is OK.


----------



## RGsr (Nov 27, 2013)

I am loosing sound regularly on my Series3. This seems to occur when recording two shows simultaneously. Observed this evening that when I stopped recording the channel with sound, the channel recording without sound immediately pick up the sound track. 

Sounds like a Tivo problem. Any ideas on how to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

RGsr said:


> I am loosing sound regularly on my Series3. This seems to occur when recording two shows simultaneously. Observed this evening that when I stopped recording the channel with sound, the channel recording without sound immediately pick up the sound track.
> 
> Sounds like a Tivo problem. Any ideas on how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks.


It's not entirely unheard of for a TiVo power supply suffering from the effects of "capacitor plague" to cause strange symptoms, and the S2s and S3s are known to be at risk of having those power supply problems.


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

I wanted to see if any is having audio and pause problems after the new Fall 2013 update. Last few shows my TiVo Premiere recorded, during playback, the sound goes away, then the screen may be black a second or two, or not, and then suddenly the image reappears and the sound returns. The entire process is about 3-5 seconds, but you do miss some sound and dialogue, so it's annoying. Any idea if it's my cable, card, or settings, or did the update recently for Fall 2013 have this bug in it?

Happy Thanksgiving,
DrWeb


----------



## rkodey (Sep 15, 2010)

drweb said:


> I wanted to see if any is having audio and pause problems after the new Fall 2013 update. Last few shows my TiVo Premiere recorded, during playback, the sound goes away, then the screen may be black a second or two, or not, and then suddenly the image reappears and the sound returns. The entire process is about 3-5 seconds, but you do miss some sound and dialogue, so it's annoying. Any idea if it's my cable, card, or settings, or did the update recently for Fall 2013 have this bug in it?


I had this happen a couple times on my Premiere as well, but so far only in 1 recorded show. I passed it off to some kind of decoder/sync issue, but perhaps I'll pay closer attention now that there's someone else. In my case, doing a skip-back seemed to re-sync the output and was able to play the missed portion successfully.


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

rkodey said:


> I had this happen a couple times on my Premiere as well, but so far only in 1 recorded show. I passed it off to some kind of decoder/sync issue, but perhaps I'll pay closer attention now that there's someone else. In my case, doing a skip-back seemed to re-sync the output and was able to play the missed portion successfully.


Thanks for the update; so far, seems rather intermittent, nothing yesterday in my TiVoed shows.. Happy Holidays to all!
DrWeb


----------



## mystic1muse (Jun 13, 2015)

I have an audio/no audio mystery that only occurs with recordings transferred from my computer with Tivo Desktop. Audio works fine on all recordings done by Tivo itself. But.

I transfer a recording and there will be no sound.
I click to go to any live TV channel.
Then I click back to the transferred recording and I have sound.

Sound will work immediately on a transfered recording but only if the last things I watched was live TV.

What's going on?


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

Had this happen the other day. Press info and select a different audio track. That fixed it. Was very odd.


----------



## mystic1muse (Jun 13, 2015)

dsnotgood said:


> Had this happen the other day. Press info and select a different audio track. That fixed it. Was very odd.


Thanks, but in my case the problem of no sound occurs only with recordings that I've downloaded and transferred to the Tivo with Tivo Desktop. Often, when I play one of these it plays without sound unless I first go to a live station with audio on and then back to the file I'm trying to play--then it will work fine. This work-around always works. Before I do the workaround turning the sound on/off or up/down has no effect and the video is silent.


----------

